# Connected takeaway and backswing...



## Canary_Yellow (May 30, 2014)

I'm really struggling to get comfortable with the motion of a good backswing. In particular, what parts of the body drive the movement. 

I'm not particularly flexible so I'm not ever going to be capable of an Adam Scott perfect posture rotation around the spine. The problem I seem to suffer with is losing connection almost immediately with my arms moving seperately, across my chest and then everything is based too much on arm movement to get to the right position at the top and consequently through the ball - it ends up being a timing is everything kind of motion.

Basically, I'm after a drill that gives me the right feeling for the takeaway - i.e. the right amount of arm motion and the torso moving in the right way.

I saw this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kp_Hdoxk3k 

That looks like a good practice drill to me, but then I worry that it might take the width out of my swing arc. 

I find it so difficult to find good information on the web - there's so many different views out there as to how things should be done.

I think what I'm trying to achieve is a connected backswing, which keeps my hands in front of my chest. I followed Shawn Clement's approach for a bit, but I found it to be too armsy and not consistent enough (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgcAsIR2O_4) - maybe armsy isn't the right description - but too many moving parts.

Any recommendations or thoughts on the drill above?


----------



## apj0524 (May 30, 2014)

Hi

Found these series of Youtube Clips really helpful by John Aasen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCEY43ylZJw

There is a series but I think this is the one that would help you more


----------



## woody69 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the clip in that first post. I think this is my big problem and part of the reason I can hit a fantastic shot followed by an absolute dog's dinner of one. I think I may be relying on timing with my hands too much. Going to give towel drill a go and see if it helps.


----------



## SteO (May 30, 2014)

Have you had a look at the golf swing shirt. Makes you look stupid at the range but works.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 30, 2014)

Wow - that's quite something, particularly in orange...

I can see that it might work though. Do you have one?


----------



## London mike 61 (May 30, 2014)

Have a look at this short video, it may help.

There are plenty more on this site that explain golf shots really good.


http://m.videojug.com/film/the-rhythm-of-the-golf-swing


----------



## SteO (May 30, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Wow - that's quite something, particularly in orange...

I can see that it might work though. Do you have one?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have a black one and once you get used to it and the strange looks from other people at the range I find it works great. I usually hit 2 or 3 shots with my arms in the sleeve and then a few without. If you look on you tube Rick Shiels gives a good review of it


----------



## Evesdad (May 30, 2014)

Can you actually hit a full shot in one of them? Remember seeing them when they came put and thinking it looks like a great idea but does it actually work.


----------



## SteO (May 31, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			Can you actually hit a. full shot in one of them? Remember seeing them when they came put and thinking it looks like a great idea but does it actually work.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I hit shots all the time whilst wearing it. Best to start with chips and pitches and then gradually build it up to full swing. I was hitting full 7 and 5 iron shots in it today


----------



## Evesdad (May 31, 2014)

Might have another look then my back swing isn't in too bad shape it's the coming down I ten to struggle with.


----------

